# Should you have wall walking limitations.



## badjkworst (Apr 18, 2018)

I will try to keep this short and to the point. Basically the other day I was asked to walk a pretty high beam on top of a girder to nail in some blocking for our trusses , I can walk a 10' wall all day and have never had any problems with heights framing trusses. It could've been done easily on a ladder but the guying paying my checks is old school and doesn't like people moving their ladder around all over the place. I was probably 20' in the air on a 6x6. Should I have been tied off? Should you be using a ladder in those situations? Should I find a different place to work? What kind of limitations do you guys set for yourselves? I really like this guy and he seems to suggest that this just isin't for me if I can't handle that and apparently there will be a similar house in the future layed out even bigger.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you have to live to fight another day.....

unsafe work practices, old school or not, don't have much of a standing in today's work place.

for your own safety & peace of mind perhaps better to move on.

sounds like your boss has pretty much decided.


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

I’m 64 and still framing- part time with 2 of my sons- and growing up all my guys and myself walked walls to layout, run joist, rafters, etc

It’s just what everyone did

I’ve been convinced in my 40 year career athletes make the best framers, and we all were and are- however I don’t allow wall walking anymore

It’s just not worth a fall- we’ve got plenty of ladders

And I never asked anyone to do what I wasn’t already doing-


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally can't do it. Never have.

I've worked 120' up in a swinging crane basket at a power plant, hung over the side of an 80' tank at pulp mills, all while tied off. Worked out of some pretty tall man-lifts, too. 

But I've never been able to walk a wall. :no:

And I have less and less desire to work up high all the time. If I've been on the ground for a few months, it takes a few days to get used to it again.

Besides, OSHA requirements have changed. Working like that without fall arrest equipment is a big no-no now. Your boss is ridin' for a fall. :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It isn't a right of passage. Never do something you aren't comfortable with, you get nervous and mistakes happen.

I'll walk just about anything, but there have been multi year stretches where I wouldn't even get on a ladder. It would have been too dangerous for me.

There is a huge difference between being a wuss and being smart. Always be smart.


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

I am willing to be that the Bossman that told you to walk out there, would also lie to Mr. OSHA Inspector that he told you not to do it. Especially if you fell and got hurt. Look for somebody better.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's a couple of other threads about working up high.

A lot of really knowledgeable and experienced folks chimed in on these. :thumbsup:

https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/working-heights-409306/


https://www.contractortalk.com/f14/walking-plate-383538/


----------



## badjkworst (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you guys so much for the replies, I really appreciate the feedback. 

To be honest I'm a bit suprised and mostly relived that this isn't the norm. I was really questioning if I could continue to do this work was for me. I haven't heard one person yet say that this is standard, yet I feel like this is something that I might encounter a lot in the future. I was almost going call around and see what the general consensus was but its reassuring knowing that most smart self respecting contractors aren't doing things this way.


----------



## Adamthebuilder (Apr 14, 2016)

Many careers, the only real risks of injuries are paper cuts and carpel tunnel syndrome. The trades pose more risks just from mistakes, being tired, or careless. It’s one thing to slip and fall while walking on a muddy hillside, its another issue when you could have taken a few more steps and avoided that hill to begin with. How much time would have taken to utilize a ladder in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

You say you can walk a 10' wall all day, what is so different about the extra 10'? Honest question, the top plate is the same width (I'm assuming 5.5") 10' up as it is 20' up. It's all in your mind. I used to walk 3 story walls and my brothers would ask "how can you do that?" I gave them the same response, it's the same 5.5" width up here as down there!
I believe in working safely, don't get me wrong, I have made guys get down off roofs when they weren't comfortable. Everybody want's a man lift today. Sometimes we just gotta do what we gotta do ya know? But in all honesty, if you aren't comfortable, don't do it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

badjkworst said:


> Thank you guys so much for the replies, I really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> To be honest I'm a bit suprised and mostly relived that this isn't the norm. I was really questioning if I could continue to do this work was for me. I haven't heard one person yet say that this is standard, yet I feel like this is something that I might encounter a lot in the future. I was almost going call around and see what the general consensus was but its reassuring knowing that most smart self respecting contractors aren't doing things this way.


Because there was a time when that was the norm.

If you didn't walk walls, or climb trusses to the peak, you weren't a framer, and you didn't have a job.

For better or worse, those days are over. I personally think for the better, but I know there are some tough old school SOB's who probably aren't too happy about it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

dave_dj1 said:


> You say you can walk a 10' wall all day, what is so different about the extra 10'? Honest question


This is easy. Your visual system uses the ground at your feet to figure out which way is up and down. Once you get too far above the ground, it can't figure it out that way, so you get a little disoriented. Eventually, your brain learns to compensate for it, and you get comfortable again.

I know it's going to happen when I haven't been at height for a long time. I'll just leave more margin for a whoopsie until I get adjusted.

I'm not saying that's the smart thing to do.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You're just starting out, and learning how to do things and move around to be efficient. It changes when you have to follow safety regs and make sure you're compliant.

Do not spend so much time doing things the old way that you have a hard time learning to do it safely. I have an excuse, I started before all this safety stuff. Now when I try to do things the safe way, my productivity turns to dog crap. 

Learn it once, learn it the right way, and work with a crew that takes it seriously.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

If I remember correctly framers can be up 12’ without being off on at least a 4x plate. Iron workers can free climb 20’ but need to be tied off when actually working or passing material.

This is in cali so your state may be different(tighter).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

Elyrain said:


> If I remember correctly framers can be up 12’ without being off on at least a 4x plate. Iron workers can free climb 20’ but need to be tied off when actually working or passing material.
> 
> This is in cali so your state may be different(tighter).
> 
> ...




*Being TIED off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Back in the day I was on an electric stage 27 floors I asked for a safety rope "Why you'll just break your back if you fall" me "Well if I fall without one will I still be alive?"

Granted I wasn't afraid of anything, looking back everything I did was stupid.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Not work related, but I used to do this: https://www.yosemitehikes.com/yosemite-valley/half-dome/cables-tips.htm

Went to the edge and sat down with our legs hanging over the edge---5000ft straight down.

No way they'd let you do that now.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I walk beams all the time. It's part of the business. However I don't let my guys do it. That's why we try to do everything we can on saw horses. We layout the beam and ledger at the same time before we do the install. Also prefab is your friend. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

all you need now days is one "ingenious" guy to "fall" off when walking a plate and "get hurt"....

backs, knees, ankles.....

all he has to do is claim he was coerced in to working with out proper safety considerations and you are likely phucked....

i posted a couple of weeks ago about seeing a framing crew, working off a second story sub floor, framing walls, and they were all tethered off...

i know there are still guys walking plates but it is very risky....

when i started it was the norm.

walk a 2x4 backwards laying out, rolling joists, or what ever...

modern times, osha, work comp, smarter carpenters....

improvise, adapt & over come...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

Safety first!


----------

